# Billy Graduated!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy graduated from novice obedience class tonight, or should I say last night! LOL Look at the time!

He was the only dog in his class of eight that did everything he was asked when it was asked. I am so very proud of him! The owner of a very excitable Dalmation asked me if he was always as good as he was tonight. I told her that it was his temperament and how happy I am with it and with him.

We did the handling class before the obedience and he and I are coming along. He knows the difference between the classes by the collar I use. But, then, spoos are so smart that way. We are working on self-stacking now. I think he is finally getting what it is I am asking him to do.

Onward and upward! Can't wait to be able to take the intermediate obedience class with him.
_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Way to GO, Billy Boy!!!  Way to make your mama proud!!! Good job Deb! I know that in addition to Billy's innately great temperament, you put a lot of effort into it too! What a TEAM!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

:cheer2: Congrats, Billy (and Spoospirit, too!). :cheer2:

(and would you look at the time! Why am I still up?)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! I don't do formal obedience with mine, but Sophy and I went to her class last night - there was only one other dog there! When it got to loose leash walking time Debbie suggested Sophy tried off lead instead, as she is so good on a lead that it really is no challenge for her. Proud Mummy moment! How are you teaching the self stacking? That is something I keep meaning to work on.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Billy and Debbie ! Nothing more satisfying than a well trained spoo. So happy to hear that your hard work is paying off. Have fun in the next class.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats..very good job to you both


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats and great job to both of you.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! What did you guys learn? What will the next level bring?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Congrats! What did you guys learn? What will the next level bring?


_
Sit, heal regular/trot/very slow, stand, down, sit/stay 2 minutes at six feet, back to your dogs, down/stay 5 minutes at six feet, back to your dogs (ours was much longer because Billy was the only one who would do it so we had to just stay there while the instructors worked with other owners and dogs one-on-one. I believe our down/stay was more like 10 minutes and he finally went to sleep! Too funny!), about face tight by my side, recall from at least 20 feet. Billy was one of only two dogs allowed to do it off leash since he was so reliable.

I didn't inquire as to what is involved in the intermediate level as I am still not sure I can come up with the fee for it this time around. She did mention weaving in between each other and introducing other distractions that the dog will need to learn to leave it and keep working. I'm sure there are other things on the agenda too.

Thanks for asking.
_


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! From the skills you listed that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Fantastic!!* Congratulations to Billy and you for a job so well done!! I just love it when I "know" the class valedictorian!! What a wonderful accomplishment. You _ought _to be crowing about this woman, how about a BIG BANNER outside the town hall??


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Fantastic!!* Congratulations to Billy and you for a job so well done!! I just love it when I "know" the class valedictorian!! What a wonderful accomplishment. You _ought _to be crowing about this woman, how about a BIG BANNER outside the town hall??


_Thank you from both of us! 

I could do that! Seriously...I am the assistant utility clerk at the town office. That would be quite a hoot!

The manager told Dianne and I if we finish a dog, he is going to put a big banner up at his store about it because we go there every week with the crew to shop. Now, that would be something to see!!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Congratulations to both of you! From the skills you listed that is quite an accomplishment!



_Thanks. We did work hard or at least nearly everyday for the specified time period. I think that is why the others did not do as well. They came to class every week the same way they left the week before. I could be wrong but, it seemed as if they didn't work with their dogs in between classes. It doesn't hurt that Billy isn't a nut case either. Early socialization and obedience since puppy hood goes a long way._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you from both of us!
> 
> I could do that! Seriously...I am the assistant utility clerk at the town office. That would be quite a hoot!
> 
> The manager told Dianne and I if we finish a dog, he is going to put a big banner up at his store about it because we go there every week with the crew to shop. Now, that would be something to see!!_


LOL... yep, the manager did! But, for those who don't have ESP, I will tell you what place the manager is from...LOL. I think Deb forgot to put that in. Petco. We go there once a week normally, to socialize and to get little thises or thats. The manager said when we get a title on any of our dogs, he will post it with the dog's picture in the store.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Congrats Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for both of you  
Can't wait to hear of your continuing adventures!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations and good dog Billy! Sounds like you guys really did your homework.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Good to hear that Billy is doing so well.


----------

